# Do we eventually maintain on the low carb



## Dollypolly (Mar 26, 2017)

meaning do we stop losing weight once we reach our targets. Do we continue to lose or gain do we really maintain on it. 
Who has been long term on a LCHF diet what are your results. 

I was pushing the scales at 13st 7lbs last year before dx.
I then lost a stone which was a surprise as I wasn't really dieting as such. 
So in Jan I was 12st 7lbs. Still half arsing the diet and feeling crap into the bargain. Lost another 5lbs but I think that was to do with the diabetes and not controlling it. 
On the 1st of Feb I knuckled down and went full low carb. First week I felt crap but was warned about this so drank oxo chicken flavour a few times a day for the week.
Out went the usual things like bread, rice, pasta and potoatoes, sugar in coffee.
I still tested everyday with every new thing I was eating. 
My fingers where bloody sore but I felt this would be worth it in the end. 
I lost over a stone in 2 months that's 6.6kgs from 1st Feb -22nd Mar. I was going ruddy Nora that's a lot for me in that time as before I'd lose and gain the same stone over and over.
What made me take notice was my belly. I've got 5 kids you see now all adults and had what I'd call a skirt round my middle it wasn't pretty. 

I've went from a 39 waist to a 33.5 waist. The skirt is slowly reducing. I have lost inches elsewhere too. I'm impressed with that myself by the way well astounded more like. 

So do we get to goal weight and stay there as long as we continue with the low carb not go back to old habits which I have to say was damn hard for me. I loved all the things that spiked me and went cold turkey as in cut them out totally in the beginning. 
I'm 5ft 3 and don't want to be 7st 7 but a nice round figure of 10st, being older I'd like some fat left and not be to thin if you get me. 

So anyone long term on LCHF diet did you even out eventually. 

Sorry for the waffling.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2017)

I can't answer your question @Dollypolly , but giving this a <bump> in case anyone who can missed it earlier 

Sounds like you have done really well! 

A different thing, but when I stopped drinking alcohol last year I lost weight fairly quickly and consistently, then I stabilised completely and hardly fluctuate now, so I imagine that as long as your calorie intake is sufficient for your energy expenditure, you should too!


----------



## Ditto (Mar 26, 2017)

On Atkins you're supposed to 'go up the rungs' taking back higher carb foods over time and find out your level for maintaining your ideal weight. After the end of the rungs when you've taken all foods back you then do pre-maintenance and finally maintenance not letting yourself go more than five pounds over your ideal weight before reigning it in. I've only ever really done Induction and then not for that long, my food addiction always gets the better of me.


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 26, 2017)

The weight was a side effect of the lowering the blood sugars. Morning ones need work though. I did have a roast dinner tonight but will be low carbing once again tomorrow. I needed to the blow out as the last one was 2 months ago. 

I'm hoping that I don't go to low that's my worry as I'm this side of 50 so not that young. I do walk more but not overly as I know I wouldn't maintain that. House is cleaner though lol!!!! 

That's interesting there @Ditto. I'm assuming the Atkins is the same or similar to the LCHF.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Dolly, eventually it will even out, I am maintaining at 160-165lb with no effort & I have been LCHF for over a year now. Was 220lb at DX


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 29, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Hi Dolly, eventually it will even out, I am maintaining at 160-165lb with no effort & I have been LCHF for over a year now. Was 220lb at DX



That's good to know. I'm just hoping I don't go to low that's my worry but if I do  so be it.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 29, 2017)

> That's interesting there @Ditto. I'm assuming the Atkins is the same or similar to the LCHF.


Yes, but Dr Atkins does state 'sensible use of butter' and I'm thinking olive oil would be better than other fats. I use both but I'm a bit too liberal with the butter!


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 29, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Yes, but Dr Atkins does state 'sensible use of butter' and I'm thinking olive oil would be better than other fats. I use both but I'm a bit too liberal with the butter!



I love butter too sadly as it gets me into bother a lot as a lather it on somewhat.


----------



## James 048 (Apr 6, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> meaning do we stop losing weight once we reach our targets. Do we continue to lose or gain do we really maintain on it.
> Who has been long term on a LCHF diet what are your results.
> 
> I was pushing the scales at 13st 7lbs last year before dx.
> ...


Hi Dollypolly. 
I can offer you absolutely no advice regarding low carb , protein and all the tech stuff I don't understand lol .
Just want to congratulate you on your success  , (way to go girl ) . 
I wish you well on your onward journey.


----------



## Browser (May 25, 2017)

Since type 2 diagnosis about 9 weeks ago I've gone from 12.5 stones to 11 stones, on low carbs and generally avoiding potatoes, rice, pasta and bread ( allowing for the occasional lapse ). I haven't paid much attention to calories.I want to stay around 11 stones and realise that, if I stay on low carbs, I have to  get sufficient calories to maintain a level weight. Any advice on the sort of food which is suitable without spiking BG levels. Any other tips for dealing with this issue would be appreciated.


----------



## Ditto (May 25, 2017)

I find carbs easier to count. I can't be doing with calories. Am I right in thinking that some people on here maintain at around 100 carbs a day? Sounds great to me, that's what I'm aiming for I think, once I'm down to goal weight. Still got stones to go though.


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2017)

I eat around 100g carbs a day, well just below!! lol x


----------



## Dollypolly (May 25, 2017)

I also eat 100g of carbs daily or try to.
Menu is fasting till lunchtime
Lunch is fried eggs done in rapeseed oil and a protein roll sometimes bacon too but on average about 500-600 calories
Dinner is from the diet doctor menu sometimes but I can have a big juicy steak and load up on veg such as broccoli and cauliflower I had that fried tonight in oils and pepper rather lovely it was too as this was under 600 calorie I had a jelly no sugar one for the no spikes and double cream.
I drink between 2-5 litres of diluting juice and coffee cream of a morning
I try and eat between 1500 and 1800 calories a day for weight loss sometimes I can go over this and still lose. I also do walking of a night now so the exercise calories I can eat too.
So what is your height @Browser  as we know your weight. Women are told it's 2000 and men 2500 but for a lot us it's in fact less than that.


----------



## Browser (May 25, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> I also eat 100g of carbs daily or try to.
> Menu is fasting till lunchtime
> Lunch is fried eggs done in rapeseed oil and a protein roll sometimes bacon too but on average about 500-600 calories
> Dinner is from the diet doctor menu sometimes but I can have a big juicy steak and load up on veg such as broccoli and cauliflower I had that fried tonight in oils and pepper rather lovely it was too as this was under 600 calorie I had a jelly no sugar one for the no spikes and double cream.
> ...



I'm 5ft 8 ins. My bmi is fine. I want to stay on low carbs but don't want to lose any more weight. Also my cholesterol was a wee bit high and I don't want to go on statins as I think my weight loss and 'healthy' diet will fix that.


----------



## Ditto (May 26, 2017)

I refuse my statins, I give them back to the chemist. Trying to see my doc to cancel is a nightmare but may just try and organise that today, the money wasted on the NHS is diabolical, don't want to add to the strain. 

DollyPolly where do you buy your sugarfree jelly. I miss jelly! Could have it with the Franks' ice cream.


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I refuse my statins, I give them back to the chemist. Trying to see my doc to cancel is a nightmare but may just try and organise that today, the money wasted on the NHS is diabolical, don't want to add to the strain.
> 
> DollyPolly where do you buy your sugarfree jelly. I miss jelly! Could have it with the Franks' ice cream.


Don't you request what repeat medication you want, if I don't want or need I don't order.


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2017)

Ditto said:


> where do you buy your sugarfree jelly


Most supermarkets should sell the Hartleys sugar free jelly, whether it be the ready to eat pots or the stuff you make up yourself x


----------



## Ditto (May 26, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Don't you request what repeat medication you want, if I don't want or need I don't order.


All my tablets come in a weekly bubble pack delivered to the door, good service, but if I want to cancel one I have to see the doctor...easier said than done and 3 buses so I never get around to it. Must do something though as it's wasting money...


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2017)

Ditto said:


> All my tablets come in a weekly bubble pack delivered to the door, good service, but if I want to cancel one I have to see the doctor...easier said than done and 3 buses so I never get around to it. Must do something though as it's wasting money...


Oh, I see.


----------



## Dollypolly (May 27, 2017)

@Ditto Mine came from Asda of all places and they also have franks ice cream for sale too  I don't like it to sweet. 

Now as ditto says you can refuse the statins and state reasons why mine is there is no heart problems in the family and I'd rather keep my heart healthy by diet and exercise plus it causes muscle pain and my heart is very important to me as it's also a muscle. Nursy always mutters under her breath at that one. I've also asked when she was last at a training course too to which was met with none of your business and I said well your bed side manner does need some work dear and I smiled.


----------



## aseret (Jun 7, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> meaning do we stop losing weight once we reach our targets. Do we continue to lose or gain do we really maintain on it.
> Who has been long term on a LCHF diet what are your results.
> 
> I was pushing the scales at 13st 7lbs last year before dx.
> ...



Ok sorry to butt in on your thread! I am just coming 'out of the closet', although i was diagnosed type 2 originally almost 4 years ago, I have been in denial since, after a short spell on metformin, which did not agree with me, i was told by endocrinologist that i could 'probably' cure the diabetes if I lost 20kilos. Well, i tried, weight watchers, calorie counting and the advice given by the dietitian etc. Did not shift it.

I too am now the wrong side of 50, have 3 adult kids and was recently diagnosed with breast cancer. Had surgery in February and just finished course of radiotherapy, and test results and biopsies etc, so far, so good. As part of a routine follow up,  i weighed in at 78 kilos (thats 12st 4lbs and i am 5'1") with a BMI of 33 and all the fat around my middle. Also had high blood pressure and GP said it was time i addressed the situation and he has prescribed Gliclazide and a blood pressure med. 

After the weigh in, i knew that i needed to get the weight under control, so i started a LCHF diet, (did the original Atkins diet about 20 years ago and it worked for me then) and so far i have lost about 7lbs.i too have gone cold turkey with the bread, pasta, rice, and sugar in general. I dont lead a sedentary life, i take regular excercise, etc. I dont want to be skinny either (so ageing) but yeah, another 20lbs or so would be fabulous.  I know from reading this forum that SOME of you have gained weight on this drug and that there are risks of hypo when combining LCHF diets with this medication. I am not getting a lot of information from my medical team, i have so many questions. I hope that others join into this thread and answer both of us. 

You have done so well with the weight loss.  You dont mention that you take any medications for the diabetes, but from your results, it seems that my endocrinologist was correct, the weight loss has almost cured' you. I wonder should i have another go before resorting to drugs? If i continued to lose weight at about 1lb a week, i could be 'cured' by Christmas, wouldnt that be a thing? I know I am not really much help to you, but i needed to get it off my chest. Sorry to prattle on.


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 8, 2017)

You butt all you want more the merrier 
Now some docs don't like the low carb diet but get to the docs if on glicazide  and make sure your testing all the time as a just in case just so your monitored more. 
I have to say there is no cure for diabetes it's diet controlled because there is no end goal this is the goal for life. 
I'm on no meds at all I refused metiformin every time they say I have to go on it. My body my choice.
My care sadly is poor as at last check it was a blood test and that was it. I had to ask to be weighed. Nothing on oh that's a good weight loss this time how are you doing it nothing nada very disappointed I have to say. 

Please also take it easy with the diet and exercise as you have had treatment and will feel weak I would think. Have you been given the all clear on the breast cancer or is that another wait on that 
I like your upbeat nature and now out of the closet to sort everything out.


----------



## aseret (Jun 8, 2017)

All the post cancer test, biopsies etc were good. I started hormone therapy last week. Some of the side effects, unfortunately, are weight gain, fatigue, raised cholesterol and osteoporosis. I could do without the fatigue, i am already exhausted most of the time...  
I have had a weight problem  for most of my adult life, but had been able to control it, with plenty of excercise and diet. About 10 years ago the weight started to creep up and up. 

In my personal experience, the medical profession look down their noses at 'the fatties', even more so recently. You cant turn on the TV without listening to some debate about the cost to the NHS, junk food junkies, couch potatoes etc. etc. I have, at various times been lectured and patronised about healthy eating and have been faced with 'well you get what you deserve' sort of attitude. I am not a stupid person, well educated and I am a trained chef, so I know a bit about food values and balanced diets.We dont eat ANY processed food, I excercise regularly, have always been fairly sporty, and lead a fairly outdoors-y sort of life. Got dogs, horses etc. We dont eat many takeaways or fast food at all. During the recovery period, after the breast cancer surgery, i had a lot of time on my hands, time to think about getting well. The weigh-in was the cherry on the cake. 

I will give the doctor his due, he kept from looking down his nose at me when he told me the weight, but coupled with the high blood pressure it was difficult for him NOT to mention the hazards of carrying round a 20 kilo bag of potatoes all the time, and the strain it puts on heart, joints etc. Metformin was a dreadful experience for me, and I am now very reluctant to fill my body with even MORE drugs. I have something for blood pressure, something for hormones, something for a long term blood disease and now something for the diabetes. Enough is enough. 

After reading about your experience and seeing your results, it looks as though it *is* possible to control the BG with diet and excercise and the weight loss is a big part of that. From what I read about gliclazide, the LCHF diet does not sit comfortably with it and i am SURE that that is the right diet for me. I know from the BG meter readings that MOST carbohydrates, even a modest amount of fruit, send my readings up. I have another check up in 3 months. I shall give the gliclazide some further thought. May try and chat to my GP again before taking it. Fortunately, i live in France now and they will test quite willingly. Dont want to get into a technical argument about drugs with a health professional, my French is not good enough for THAT!



.


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 8, 2017)

My motto is test test and test before and after Meals more if a new food. I was testing in the beginning 12 times a day as it was all new to me. Now it's 6 more so if I've been active as my levels drop and I can feel dizzy. I'll test and it's 4 eeekkkk!!!! I'll get a sip of full fat cola and I mean a sip as it's disgusting and it'll rise back to 5 usually and I can get in with what I'm doing if not I test very much like a type 1 every 15 minutes with a sip of cola whilst resting. 
Is there not someone you can take to appointments that speaks both French and English so you can state the facts and what you hope to achieve. Some docs give 3 months and go from that as in was there any improvements etc what can be done to achieve this long term, you knowing that low carb can work and not beating yourself up if you slip of the wagon now and again.
I feel they shouldn't be saying you can have in moderation as that was a green light to my mother as in one packet less of what she was eating. Sadly it killed her in the end because she wouldn't listen and thought the docs where always right when they were not. She also didn't test when she was meant to either. I'm not going that route thanks very much. 18-24 months later and she was on insulin. Something I want to avoid at all costs. 
So I went low carb I have on average 100g daily if not less but not 20g as it made me ill and isn't sustainable as that's mainly veg and no treats ever. 
At least France are proactive in keeping an eye on their patients not like here in some areas sadly.


----------



## Browser (Jul 11, 2017)

Browser said:


> I'm 5ft 8 ins. My bmi is fine. I want to stay on low carbs but don't want to lose any more weight. Also my cholesterol was a wee bit high and I don't want to go on statins as I think my weight loss and 'healthy' diet will fix that.



Thought I'd bump up my original post. When I wrote this, I was 11 stones. down from 12.5 stones. Six weeks on, my BG is vastly improved, cholesterol down and D nurse happy to forego statins.✌️What is really interesting, and kind of answers my own question ........ eating basically the same food which lost the weight, my  weight has remained unchanged for six weeks.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 11, 2017)

Congratulations Browser, happy to hear that you are maintaining well.....


----------



## Ditto (Jul 12, 2017)

Browser said:


> Thought I'd bump up my original post. When I wrote this, I was 11 stones. down from 12.5 stones. Six weeks on, my BG is vastly improved, cholesterol down and D nurse happy to forego statins.✌️What is really interesting, and kind of answers my own question ........ eating basically the same food which lost the weight, my  weight has remained unchanged for six weeks.


This worries me because to continue losing weight how low in carb do you have to go!? All the ladies on my Atkins page are all in despair and can't stick to it. Neither can I. We've been trying to do it so long I think that it just doesn't seem to work any more. I do lose weight but have to cut down drastically on my eating. It's just not sustainable.


----------



## Dollypolly (Jul 12, 2017)

@Ditto what are you eating on your diet. 
I can eat from 1800 to 2600 and maintain or lose depending what week it is but I'm eating on average 80g of carbs daily. 
I couldn't do 20g as that's just veg and I was ill but others have said I should of stuck to it but couldn't 
I eat twice daily sometimes but rarely do I snack. Meals are usually over 700 at one sitting. Pesto chicken is over 900 which is good if I've been busy. If wanting a pud I have it with the meal to get the calories in. 
I drink on average 3/4 litres of water usually with diluting in it. 
I have coffee and cream every morning plus my mocha at costa my only treat but I'm going to stop that for now 
I have to say I found it a struggle to actually eat all my calories and then the penny dropped for me why I wasn't losing weight I wasn't eating enough daily /weekly.


----------



## Browser (Jul 12, 2017)

As I said above, I'm managing to maintain, eating much the same as I was when losing weight. A typical day's food for me would be :

Breakfast -  Scrambled eggs with grated cheese on a slice of Burgen  or  a fry up/grill up of sausage, tomato, bacon, egg and mushroom with a slice of  Burgen  or   Tomato and basil on a slice of  Burgen.  Cup of coffee.

Snack  -  piece of fruit, apple, nectarine or banana. Small portion of 85% dark chocolate. Cup of coffee.

Lunch  -  bowl of homemade vegetable soup with a slice of Burgen bread or a  sandwich with protein.  or   a mixed salad with cheese, tuna or ham with handful of chilli seeds and a slice of Burgen. Sometimes/usually a cup of coffee. Piece of fruit.

Dinner  -   Fish, sausages or beef with lots of roast veg. or salad, three small new potatoes, boiled.   Single cream or Greek yoghurt with berries and/or a small piece of homemade banana loaf ( ground almonds instead of ordinary flour and sugar substitute instead of Satan. ) a glass of red wine.

Evening Snack  -  packet of Quavers  or  a handful of peanuts, pork scratchings,  and a piece of fruit.  Small glass or two of whisky.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 13, 2017)

> what are you eating on your diet.


Don't ask! I'll get back to the Atkins tomorrow but was really thinking about doing SlimFast I'm so fed-up of being a slave to food cravings.


----------

